# Tournament Cribbage Boards



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a plan for a tournament cribbage board?


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Didn't know there was such a thing. This LumberJock makes cribbage boards. Contact him, he may be able to help you out.
http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Splinters


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Those are some nice boards!


----------

